

Who takes more risk: VC or Entreprenuer - dangoldin
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/who_takes_more_risk_vc_or_entrepreneur_
Seems obvious but a good read nonetheless.
======
dangoldin
It's a bit obvious but a good read nonetheless.

------
edw519
Nice article, Hank. I knew it was only a matter of time when you posted
something I completely agreed with.

One other point: you can lose money and then get it back but you can never get
back the time you lost. In a lot of deals the VC puts in the money and the
entrepreneur puts in his time. Since he's investing something he can never
recover, isn't that another way of saying he's taking the greater risk?

